# DEEP water jigging



## Chase This!

I'm sure it's been done plenty of times, but haven't see it here, so I'd thought I post a pic of the tilefish we jigged up. We were in 900ft+.

Brandon


----------



## FREON

Sweet!!!! I always figured you for a bottom fisherman,,,,,:rotfl: Did a bowling ball teach you how to do that? Congrats


----------



## Cody C

Long ways down... Even longer coming up! :slimer:


----------



## Roger

I didn't know you could jig with an electric reel.... he he he


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Nice job Brandon. Looks like you guys did great on the ground fish.


----------



## mad marlin

baited hook when jigging & an electric reel Uhmm . good one Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher

keep after it........... eventually you might even get good at catching snappers, ling, and grouper!

who knows!....... ya might even learn how to snag an occassional disoriented tuna too!


----------



## Chase This!

I would have killed for an electric reel. 

Bill Fisher, since the oil floats, we hypothesized that the bottom fish would not be disoriented. However, because of the chemical dispersants used, it appears even the bottom fish are disoriented. They are eating these long metal things call jigs. I am afraid this leads me to concluded that every fish in the gulf will soon be disoriented. It is a sad day. 

Dazed and confused,
Brandon


----------



## PasadenaMan

wow 900ft. nice tile


----------



## Bill Fisher

Chase This! said:


> since the oil floats, we hypothesized that the bottom fish would not be disoriented. However, because of the chemical dispersants used, it appears even the bottom fish are disoriented. They are eating these long metal things call jigs. I am afraid this leads me to concluded that every fish in the gulf will soon be disoriented. It is a sad day.
> 
> Dazed and confused,
> Brandon


don'tcoo mean "Dazed-And-'Disorieted'"?

yup......... and from this day foward, we should probably no longer use the term 'confused seas' but rather, we should refer to them as being 'disoriented'

more specifically, "OID Seas"........... "*O*il *I*nduced *D*isorientaion"

yup,....... "I couldn't even catch an _OID _ling today..... wanh!... wanh!... wanh!" sad4sm

yup,....... "It was rough today!....... OID 6-footers outta the south!" sad4sm (actually 1 to 2-footers to-the-trained-eye)

yup,....... "Wanh, wanh, wanh!....... OID snappuh season was _too_ short! sad4sm"

"I wasn't sea-sick...... I never get sea-sick!...... it _had_ to be *O.I.D.!!!!" sad4sm*

<the list does on......>

lingoid?
snapperoid?
grouperoid?
mulletoid?
AJoid?

sad3sm

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.........


----------



## Snap Draggin

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## hog

Theres a great article in this past months Jig and Popping the world magazine about deep water jigging.

Glad to see someone in our area who post on 2cool do it and catch something... Man, that that's a long ways to reel up. :spineyes: Especially with a fish on the other end..:fish:

Guess a person needs to bring two reels, a right handed crank and a left handed crank so he wont building up arm muscles only on one side and look lopsided.... :smile:

Ive got a wide spool newel 6/0 4.2 rigged to do that, just was to tucker''d out to make the drop and reel up when I had the chance recently with the 14oz glow jigs I was gonna try...

Dem Nor'East coast feller's been do'n this deep jigg'n for awhile, guess us Gulf Coast fellas got got some serious catch'n up to do. 

U Dun GoouD on your catch'n/jigg'n/reel'n Brandon:brew:


----------



## Chase This!

Thanks, Jimmy. Tell ya what, the taste alone made it worth the effort. Very good fish.

Brandon


----------



## Ernest

Thats a long ways down. 

How about some details on the rig used - braid? weight required to hold bottom? and the like.


----------



## Swells

LOL I gotta a "down-rigger," a son about 25 years old. Just tie on some sash weights or a cement block with 12-pound test and let 'r' rip to the bottom. Bust that off leaving the weight down yonder and make the boy jig with a bull whip. It's critical to have a good rip 'n' whip rhythm goin', as well as a good drift like only Boashna would approve! No beer or cokes for him until the feesh is in the cockpit. :slimer:


----------



## Snap Draggin

Bill Fisher said:


> don'tcoo mean "Dazed-And-'Disorieted'"?
> 
> yup......... and from this day foward, we should probably no longer use the term 'confused seas' but rather, we should refer to them as being 'disoriented'
> 
> more specifically, "OID Seas"........... "*O*il *I*nduced *D*isorientaion"
> 
> yup,....... "I couldn't even catch an _OID _ling today..... wanh!... wanh!... wanh!" sad4sm
> 
> yup,....... "It was rough today!....... OID 6-footers outta the south!" sad4sm (actually 1 to 2-footers to-the-trained-eye)
> 
> yup,....... "Wanh, wanh, wanh!....... OID snappuh season was _too_ short! sad4sm"
> 
> "I wasn't sea-sick...... I never get sea-sick!...... it _had_ to be *O.I.D.!!!!" sad4sm*
> 
> <the list does on......>
> 
> lingoid?
> snapperoid?
> grouperoid?
> mulletoid?
> AJoid?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.........


...hemorrhOID is another OID that comes to mind. :slimer:


----------



## GWMERCER

Bill Fisher said:


> don'tcoo mean "Dazed-And-'Disorieted'"?
> 
> yup......... and from this day foward, we should probably no longer use the term 'confused seas' but rather, we should refer to them as being 'disoriented'
> 
> more specifically, "OID Seas"........... "*O*il *I*nduced *D*isorientaion"
> 
> yup,....... "I couldn't even catch an _OID _ling today..... wanh!... wanh!... wanh!" sad4sm
> 
> yup,....... "It was rough today!....... OID 6-footers outta the south!" sad4sm (actually 1 to 2-footers to-the-trained-eye)
> 
> yup,....... "Wanh, wanh, wanh!....... OID snappuh season was _too_ short! sad4sm"
> 
> "I wasn't sea-sick...... I never get sea-sick!...... it _had_ to be *O.I.D.!!!!" sad4sm*
> 
> <the list does on......>
> 
> lingoid?
> snapperoid?
> grouperoid?
> mulletoid?
> AJoid?
> 
> sad3sm
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.........


 LMAO "YOUR A NUT"


----------



## safisher

While we all love jigging, at that depth wouldn't a baited 3 hook rig be easier than jigging/moving a jig 900' down? As mentioned earlier, we all have limited muscle capacity befre we cramp up. I have conventional reel that I lift the rod with my left hand and spinning reels so I lift the rod with my right hand. I jig so much that my arms cramp up every trip. This method doubles my capacity to jig.


----------



## Bill Fisher

sometimes i swap hands too.....................  ......... :redface: .........


----------



## Chase This!

safisher said:


> While we all love jigging, at that depth wouldn't a baited 3 hook rig be easier than jigging/moving a jig 900' down?.


Now why didn't I think of that???

:headknock :headknock :headknock


----------



## bailout2860

safisher said:


> While we all love jigging, at that depth wouldn't a baited 3 hook rig be easier than jigging/moving a jig 900' down? As mentioned earlier, we all have limited muscle capacity befre we cramp up. I have conventional reel that I lift the rod with my left hand and spinning reels so I lift the rod with my right hand. I jig so much that my arms cramp up every trip. This method doubles my capacity to jig.


Of course it would have been easier, but that way got boring Besides, we had been out a few days and brandon needed to get his work out in.:slimer:

Justin H!


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bill Fisher said:


> sometimes i swap hands too..........


but usually, (cuz my pole is so long), i wind up having'ta use both hands to git-r-done


----------



## Roger

Bill Fisher said:


> but usually, (cuz my pole is so long), i wind up having'ta use both hands to git-r-done


Wake up Bill, your having a bad dream.........

The only thing that second hand is holding is the first.


----------

